

Is it just me or did the Firefox canvas performance drop by 80%? - no_gravity
http://www.gibney.de/firefox_canvas_performance

======
Permit
Judging by the comments and my own results, it really was just him.

------
mistercow
Firefox graphics are just ridiculously slow for me lately, and I think it's
because I'm not getting any hardware acceleration under Ubuntu. I wonder if
you're having a similar issue.

My attempts to cajole Firefox have so far resulted in nothing more than
flickering UI elements.

~~~
kevingadd
He mentioned in response to my comment that he doesn't have full hardware
acceleration, which is probably why his results differ from so many others'.

------
leeoniya
it's likely there was some form of regression in canvas. i noticed one several
months back here <https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=746773>

on my nightly FF build i'm getting 70k fps, Chrome nightly gives my 85k

~~~
tessellated
>70k fps

what?

~~~
XaspR8d
> It will display an FPS count (Fillrects per second).

So not exactly "frames". The author is getting around 480k FPS in Chromium.

------
kevingadd
Meaningless benchmark. From comments it sounds like he's trying to identify a
regression in software rendering performance for Canvas, but drawing single
pixels using fillRect isn't a very good way to do it.

